# Formular -> Email



## skee (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines verzwicktes Problem, bei dem ich nicht weiter weiss. Evtl wisst ihr ja was.

Ich hab ein Formular komplett in HTML gebastelt, ohne JS oder sowas, um damit direkt mails verschicken zu können.
Während des Erstellungsprozesses, habe ich, mit Firefox, nach jedem erstellten Feld geprüft, ob dieses auch korrekt in das Email-Fenster, Outlook, übertragen wird. Hat wunderbar funktioniert, aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt ging bei Knopfdruck auf einmal kein EMail-Fenster mehr auf. Wenn ich das mit dem IE versuche, geht zwar ein mail-Fenster auf, aber es steht nur 1 kryptisches zeichen drin.

Bei einem Kollegen, der IE und Lotus Notes benutzt, funktioniert das ganze dagegegn wunderbar.

Hat evtl jemand nen Tipp, an welcher Stelle der fehler liegen könnte?

Danke
Tobi


----------



## franz007 (29. Januar 2007)

Der code zum Problem wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## LOK (30. Januar 2007)

hi,

passt zwar nicht wirklich zur Frage, aber ich wuerde empfehlen keine Mail-Formulare darauf aufzubauen, dass durch dieses das Standart-Mailprogramm gestartet wird.

Das Problem hierbei ist naemlich, dass einige User garantiert kein Standart-Mailprogramm haben, sondern nur einen Webmailer verwenden. 
Diese User fuellen dann nichts ahnend das Forumlar aus und merken dann dass das ganze nicht funktioniert, da bspw. Outlook aufgeht, jedoch kein Mailkonto eingerichtet ist.

Ich wuerde empfehlen wenn möglich die Mails per CGI zu versenden.
Sollte auf dem genutzten Server kein GCI-Mail laufen, gibt es noch die Moeglichkeit eine der zahlreichen free-formmailer-services zu nutzen -->  

lg

LOK


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch noch einen PHP-Formmailer. Ist zwar vielleicht nicht ganz ausgereift, aber er funktioniert.


```
<?php
	
	$name = trim($_POST['name']);
	$email = trim($_POST['email']);
	$betreff = trim($_POST['betreff']);
	$nachricht = trim($_POST['nachricht']);
	$skype = trim($_POST['skype']);
	$page = trim($_POST['page']);
	$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];
	
	$mailtext = "-------------------------------------------
" . $name . " (" . $email . ") hat ihnen im
Kontaktformular eine Nachricht geschrieben.

Sie lautet:
" . $nachricht . "

Er hat zusaetzlich folgende Informationen
hinterlassen:

Skype: " . $skype . "
Website: " . $page . "
-------------------------------------------
IP: " . $ip . "
-------------------------------------------";
	
	$mail = mail("felix.kunsmann@gmx.de", $betreff, $mailtext, "FROM: " . $email);
	
	if($mail) {
		
		header("Location:../index.php?show=danke");
		
	} else {
		
		header("Location:../error.php?datei=scripts/kontakt.php");
	
	}
?>
```


----------



## skee (30. Januar 2007)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. leider war noch nix richtiges dabei 

- Soll ich wirklich den Code, von ca 50 Feldern und 25 Checkboxen posten? Da es ja nur reines HTML ist, bin ich mir recht sicher, dass er richtig ist. ber bei Bedarf stell ich ihn gerne mal online.

- Leider muss ich es über das Standard-Mailprogramm lösen, da wir hier innerhalb eines Intranets sind und auch auf die schnelle keine Scripts aufsetzen können.

Tobi


----------

